# Help finding Plans



## Jack (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi All
I have this engine that was made by my brother in high school machine shop class back in 1961-62. I know that it's tired and missing a few pieces. Well I seem to remember this engine or its plans being posted by someone a few months ago, well I have searched and searched the Popular Science and Popular Mechanics magazine sites he said that is were he got the plans from but he can't remember the issue, and I cannot find them. I'm guessing it will take about 15 minutes for someone to say "I remember seeing those plans, and post a link". I would be ever so grateful if someone could help me out. I would like to make a new one along with the parts that are missing on this one.












Thanks;

Jack


----------



## steamer (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks like one of Ray's Engines...


http://hasbrouck.8m.com/

Dave


----------



## rake60 (Mar 2, 2009)

The plans were published in the January 1953 issue of Popular Science.
It was titled "Steam Launch Engine"

PM on the way.

Rick


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 2, 2009)

I think these plans on E-bay look identical. MB

http://cgi.ebay.com/Plans-Rotary-Valve-Model-Steam-Engine-Power-Erector_W0QQitemZ350170024291QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item350170024291&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## chuck foster (Mar 2, 2009)

nice little engine jack, with a few parts and some tlc it will be great runner, and it has some history behind the build!!!

look forward to seeing it running.

chuck


----------



## te_gui (Mar 2, 2009)

Most of the plans that E-bay seller has look like Popular Mechanics reprints, wonder how the copyright folks feel about that?


----------



## agr (Mar 3, 2009)

Jack, 

you will find the plans for the engine on John-Tom's Website in the link below

http://www.john-tom.com/MyPlans/Steam%20Engines/RotaryValveEngine.pdf


Good luck with the restoration.

Tony.


----------



## Jack (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Tony and everyone else who tried to help find this for me...

That's exactly what I'm looking for. I have been wanting to build this for a long time now, A: because my skills are what are needed for a project like this and B: to show my brother that I can do things just as good as him. Life is a competition after all. I will be taking lots of photographs to document this build. You are all invited to follow along. I'll be rounding up the stock tomorrow and get started as soon as possible.

Again; 

THANK YOU VERY MUCH, this forum is the greatest. :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 3, 2009)

An interesting project. Note the first paragraph says its "an easy weekend project", so we expect to see some running pictures in a day or two ;D

Did people work faster when that was written?


----------



## mklotz (Mar 3, 2009)

RonGinger  said:
			
		

> Did people work faster when that was written?



No, but they lied better.


----------



## crankshafter (Mar 3, 2009)

Jack
I buildt one of this engines 2 years ago, nice little runner but "an easy weekend project" nah,some weekends maybee.
Restore your brothers engine, there is a tresure under all the rust and dust  and the best thing, you will have a happy brother ;D
CS


----------



## Jack (Mar 3, 2009)

My brother built that engine as a class project in high school machine shop class he said it took him about 1 semester to build along with learning different procedures. It survived old age, a house fire and three children playing with it over the years. He went on to work in the printing industry instead of a career in machining. Made more money too. I think that I should be able to build it in about 2 to 3 months but then I work fast because I'm retired, mostly tired. I build for fun not for profit so I don't care how long it takes, just seeing them run is my reward.
 Rof}

Jack


----------



## steamboatmodel (Mar 4, 2009)

I remember seeing one of these engines at a steam show once. The fellow had modified the gear linkage to give forward and reverse, he was also working on a 3 cylinder version. I think it might be possible to use a simple valve to switch the inlet and exhaust to get forward and reverse.
Regards,
Gerald.


----------



## Jack (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Yesterday I went to my usual metal supplier to pickup a few items for my "Rotary Valve Steam Engine" 






Last night I jumped right in making a mess on the floor, Well anyway here are a few pictures of what I have done so far 3 hours last night and about six hours today.
















I don't think that I could have built this in weekend, after all I do have to sleep and eat sometime during a 24 hour day. I'll post more photos of the next batch of parts, I need to take a break occasionally and snap some pictures. I know that you all like to see pictures, OH if only I could get my assistant to take them for me, maybe even video, Nah this new technology gives me a headache.

Jack


----------



## ksouers (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks like a good start, Jack.

I thought you were just going to repair the old one? Though probably making another one would be definite plus to help in the repairs.

Keep us posted. Great pics!


Kevin


----------



## rake60 (Mar 5, 2009)

Don't understand why it's taking you so long to get started
there Jack. 

Amazing progress for 2 days!
Please keep us updated as you go.

Rick


----------



## Kermit (Mar 5, 2009)

I see some nice printed plans in the last pic. I believe this means you located some plans.  ;D Duh..Kermit

Are they "the one" you were/are looking for?


----------



## Maryak (Mar 5, 2009)

Jack,

When you go for it - You don't mess around do you ??? ??? :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Jack (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi

Yes the plans in the last picture are the ones that I printed out after locating them on the John-Tom engine site. I may make the missing parts for his engine but I'll have to do it in my spare time. I went to see my brother tonight to show him my progress. He said those are the exact same plans that he worked from some 47 years ago. It took him almost 3 months for him to make his, he told me that the only machines they had was a lathe with a 4 jaw chuck, drill press and a shaper. The class was 3 hours long every day but at the end of the class he had to clear the machine, because the class in the afternoon had to use the same lathe. They did not even have a milling machine just a lathe and a file. Talk about "old school" all I have to do is watch the blinking numbers until I remove everything that doesn't look like the part that I'm trying to make.
I enjoy this hobby because I can spend the entire day in the "BAT CAVE" without anything or anyone bothering me, very therapeutic to help me with loneliness and sorrow after losing my wife. But I'm not so smart, I spend thousands of dollars to make a $50.00 toy.

Stay tuned
There will be more to follow... :big:


----------



## joeby (Mar 5, 2009)

> I enjoy this hobby because I can spend the entire day in the "BAT CAVE" without anything or anyone bothering me, very therapeutic to help me with loneliness and sorrow after losing my wife. But I'm not so smart, I spend thousands of dollars to make a $50.00 toy.



 I have to disagree with the last sentence. The skills you develop and the finished "toy" are something that you cannot put a price tag on. I have a few people tell me how dumb I am for having all these "toys", but they don't waste time looking for someone to fix their $2.00 piece of WalMart junk, they bring it here.

Kevin


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 22, 2009)

And they say that money won't buy you happiness!  Rof}


----------



## Bill Mc (Mar 25, 2009)

Those plans underneath your engine look familiar. Ha-Ha


----------

